# First Time Spray Painting A Gun



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Painted my first gun! How does I look?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Real nice job man!!!

I have held off for YEARS.... never thought I would be happy with my work.

What kind of paint did you use? Anything for a top coat?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

real nice camo job.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Real nice job man!!!
> 
> I have held off for YEARS.... never thought I would be happy with my work.
> 
> What kind of paint did you use? Anything for a top coat?


 Thanx! Chris I was a little worried about it I never painted any gun I have ever owned. The mini 14 is new I said what the hell you only live once. The paint I used is just regular spray paint Rust-oleum camouflage I coated the barrel with Rust-oleum high temp BBQ paint "black" first then green etc etc the top coat I used Krylon matt finnish"1311" I just gave it a light coat form 12" so it wouldn't shine.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> real nice camo job.....


 Thanx! 220swift


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't set it down in the field and turn your back on it. You might not ever find it again. That's a great looking paint job!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx! Weasel yea! it might get scratch! LOL...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm liking it too, you did a great job. You need to get a 5 rnd magazine for hunting though, that big one sticks out to far.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Yeah I'm liking it too, you did a great job. You need to get a 5 rnd magazine for hunting though, that big one sticks out to far.


Thanx! Youngdon I have a 5 round mag too! I thought the 30 rnd. Looked better for show and tell. I'll post a pic of it in the morn...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your paint job looks fantastic though, you really put some detail into it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah I'm liking it too, you did a great job. You need to get a 5 rnd magazine for hunting though, that big one sticks out to far.


Too funny... I actually had a gun counter guy at Sportsmans beat me up over my choice of 20 round mags for my new AR. He told me most guys get the 30 round mags. DUH! I have all the 30 rounders i need though and would have bought 5-10 round mags for this one if Magpul made them! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You do have a 5 round mag for hunting though, right ? or a cut off....


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hay man real nice good job


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome ! Looks like a fun rig to shoot too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some real nice work there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice job on the camo, I like it!

Don, I think you can use any of the extended mags now in Az, unless I am reading the new law wrong


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

That's a awesome job!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Very nice job on the camo, I like it!
> 
> Don, I think you can use any of the extended mags now in Az, unless I am reading the new law wrong


That's the way I understood it too. I thought this was just changed last year?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes it was the same bill that legalized suppressors for hunting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is the 5 rnd. Mag I found one at big5.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx oldskunk, bones44, stonegod, hassel, prairiewolf and Yotedown223. And Thanx to everyone!...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Yeah I'm liking it too, you did a great job. You need to get a 5 rnd magazine for hunting though, that big one sticks out to far.


 Great job,---- hey Don not everybody can connect the first twenty rounds okay; its the last ten that count!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome paint job. Looks professional.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You do have a 5 round mag for hunting though, right ? or a cut off....


 Youngdon did you get a look at the 5 rnd. Mag?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Awesome paint job. Looks professional.


Thanx fr3db3ar


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

That turned out very well. Good job.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Great job,---- hey Don not everybody can connect the first twenty rounds okay; its the last ten that count!


 or they need the first 20 to make the target dance before they shoot it lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JLowe69 said:


> That turned out very well. Good job.


Thanx JLowe69


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

What a grat job, none of mine every come out close to that well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> What a grat job, none of mine every come out close to that well.


Thanx Jonbnks. It wasn't that hard just took a little time...


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

Suppressors will be legal to use in 2013 in AZ. Still can not use them this year. We will be able to get 2 javalina for the price of one depending on the unit. Lots of stink pigs out here.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

very nice how did it take you start to finish?


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

How much for you to do one for me? JK looks awesome though nice work.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

byrock said:


> very nice how long did it take you start to finish?


Well byrock it took a few hours because I took it apart, I probably could of done it faster but I wasn't in a hurry.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

azpredator said:


> Well byrock it took a few hours because I took it apart, I probably could of done it faster but I wasn't in a hurry.


Thats alot faster than i thought it would take.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks better than some of the Mossberg factory jobs.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Looks better than some of the Mossberg factory jobs.


Thanx glenway! Plus you can change the camo to match the place you hunt! I am going to see how well the multicam works, here in Arizona you have a diverse ecosystem you can go from ie; desert to simidesert grassland to great basin grassland, great plains grassland,pygmy forest and shrublands,madrean evergreen/ chaparral/shrublands, pinyon-juniper woodlands,to forests mixed conifer/spruce-fir/aspen groves/pine forests to subalpine meadows/ timberline/montane pine woodlands and alpine tundra. I don't want to forget the riprian areas, canyon woodlands, riparian woodlands, wetlands, seeps and springs, lakes and playas the list goes on and on I am sure I missed something.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I hear ya on the diversity of cover here azpredator, I've been considering adding some tan grass blade stripes to my already rattle canned Styker. Since I'm thinking it may still be a bit green for most areas I've been to here. Like you pointed out once you start you can always add a touch more of one color or the other. I had a hard time deciding to do the initial painting, but after that it gets easy. lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jlowe69 It was hard to put paint on a new gun! But you do get over it. Here in AZ there are so many different colors that's why I went with multicam.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweet paint job !! I 'm still trying to get up the nerve to paint my T3.. Using camo choice for reason for holding off ..LOL..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just do! You will get over it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Youngdon did you get a look at the 5 rnd. Mag?


Yeah ...That should work.

A22, the laws here only allow for a 5 round mag. so I guess "some people" will have to carry 6 of them.....just sayin' !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

fine job you done


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx poe....looks like all you need is a little white....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Awesome paint job. Looks professional.


 The Man, the Legend, the one who brought bows to their popularity--I like your nick Fred!!!!


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Why not just use a beta mag and a bump fire stock I don't think anything would be safe then


----------

